# which card should i buy to play crysis 3 (budget 7-8K)



## sandyss (Jan 17, 2013)

which card should i buy to play crysis 3 (budget 7-8K)

i have currently 
intel dg31pr
core2duo e7400
ddr2 ram
xfx 9500 gt


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 17, 2013)

At that budget HD 7770 1GB DDR5 is the best. 
But what PSU do you have?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 18, 2013)

^+1

OP
you will need to OC your CPU, or else the card might get bottlenecked..
Also a minimum 450 watt good PSU is required


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ I doubt it will run even if he OCs his proccy. I've got athlon ii x4 635 which is neck to neck in gaming benchmarks with the e7500. I've OCed base block to 215 but it still bottlenecks my HD 6850 and gives just playable fps for battlefield 3.

@OP wait for the game to release and then decide. This is Crysis 3 we're talking about, better not take any risks


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

well, well well.. we already know that crysis3 will be using TXAA which will be best supported by NVIDIA. now, if playing crysis3 is OP's top priority, then we are looking at a complete system overhaul.


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 18, 2013)

^^Agreed any new gpu will face considerable bottleneck because of his current system !
Secondly we donno which psu he has, taking that into consideration HD7750 comes to mind !


----------



## sandyss (Jan 18, 2013)

"the card might get bottlenecked.." 
its not a problem ...
i m able to play crysis2 in med setting with good frames ,then a new card should increase the frames isnt it?


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes, why not. But which PSU do you have?


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 18, 2013)

The new GPU may do it only if your proccy doesn't bottleneck it. Who knows, even your current fps are being bottlenecked by your processor. Its better to wait IMO.


----------



## sandyss (Jan 18, 2013)

so whats the final recommendation?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 19, 2013)

just go for it and OC your CPU it if you face lag.. i dont see any reason not to, since you own a processor from the golden era of free overclocking 

Also, be sure to verify your PSU first, if it can run the GPU  properly or not


----------



## sandyss (Jan 19, 2013)

But i have never overclocked anything(processor or graphic card).How  can i overclock my intel e7400 by using some windows software(without frying my processr)  if at all its possible?Im no good at messing with bios....
i will get anew psu if card needs it.Is there any good amd hd7770 which uses about 65-100 watts?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2013)

the HD7770 uses Max 120W. it will prolly not touch 120W during gaming. 

check this:  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ndation-budget-b-w-6-5k-8-5k.html#post1775698

for PSU, a Corsair CX430V2 is good for your PC.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, all HD 7770s use around 80 watts only. But HD 770 needs an additional PCIe connector. So, for that you need to have a good PSU.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jan 20, 2013)

The Cheapest is Corsair CX430 V2 which can even handle a HD 7850 . So you may have to spend around 10k.


----------



## sandyss (Jan 20, 2013)

ok...........


----------



## warfreak (Jan 21, 2013)

It also depends on what resolution will u be playing. At 720p-900p the 7770 will do fine but at full HD forget it. 
It cant play most current gen games with max settings and full hd. What is the resolution of your monitor?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

warfreak said:


> It also depends on what resolution will u be playing. At 720p-900p the 7770 will do fine but at full HD forget it.
> It cant play most current gen games with max settings and full hd. What is the resolution of your monitor?



read first post??


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 28, 2013)

nothing in the 7-8k range will give you playable fps with everything full or medium...in crysis 3


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> nothing in the 7-8k range will give you playable fps with everything full or medium...in crysis 3



you are misinformed.. it'll play C3 just fine provided resolution is low or settings are low/mid.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> nothing in the 7-8k range will give you playable fps with everything full or medium...in crysis 3


that is an understatement my friend, i hate to say this but when obsolete 6 year old consoles will be able to run it well, why cant a dedicated 8 k card ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2013)

just think of the number of people who do not have cards upwards of 7770 or its equal NVidia GPU.. you think those guys will be left out? if it really does, it will be a suicidal move by EA.

just see how many guys post here everyday for suggestion on buying cards in 8-10K range.

all those cards will be play the game on low-mid settings.


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 28, 2013)

It just shows that crysis is scalable. I think some people managed to run Crysis 2 on min settings on HD4250


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

Sapphire HD7770.
If you don't have a good PSU already, also think about getting a good PSU.


----------



## sandyss (Feb 4, 2013)

can you guys tell me which is the cheapest nvidia equal card to the hd7770 or 7750 with the same power?
i like nvida cos ive been using nvidia ever since i knew about graphic cards


----------



## Cilus (Feb 4, 2013)

At the price point of 8K there is no nVidia alternative offering same performance.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 4, 2013)

The only good NVIDIA option is GTX-650Ti. But it costs around 10.5k. 
For around 8k, HD 7770 is the only best option.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 4, 2013)

add 2K to your budget and go for GTX-650Ti..


----------



## sandyss (Feb 23, 2013)

i think hd 7750 is much better..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Feb 24, 2013)

No. HD 7770 is the best option. There is no alternative to it in 8k


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 25, 2013)

sandyss said:


> i think hd 7750 is much better..



Or HD7770.
Choice will depend on your budget.


----------

